# 140 free knitting pattern by Canadianliving



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

Thought someone could be interested in this.....

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/our_best_140_easy_and_free_knitting_patterns.php?gclid=CJaA9dCptbICFYYWMgodWhwAWQ


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for this!
and, glad u got to post it
i posted a site w/tons of free knitting patterns & it was pulled due to having to sign in
geesh!


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

The pleasure is all mine. Good to be able to share


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just fabulous!! I put it in my favorites!! So many things to look at and hope to do some day!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Thanks so much!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Viking Knits, you rock!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, boy, more patterns! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Viking-knits said:


> Thought someone could be interested in this.....
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/our_best_140_easy_and_free_knitting_patterns.php?gclid=CJaA9dCptbICFYYWMgodWhwAWQ


Good site thanks


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

ooh thanks for this. Want to knit a personalised Christmas stocking for my grandson and there's a pattern here. Can our North Atlantic friends tell this Brit what a "worsted" weight is in the UK please? Is it what I'd know as Aran?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice thanks!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Another great site added to my bookmarks. Thanks


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

grandmasue said:


> ooh thanks for this. Want to knit a personalised Christmas stocking for my grandson and there's a pattern here. Can our North Atlantic friends tell this Brit what a "worsted" weight is in the UK please? Is it what I'd know as Aran?


This should help you out ;-)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice - thank you!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow! there goes my Saturday! Thanks!


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> wow! there goes my Saturday! Thanks!


 :lol: Welcome to the club :lol:


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

I know English knitting patterns differ from American knitting patterns, but what about Canadian? Do I need to make adjustments for these patterns? There is a lot of cute stuff on this site I'd like to make.


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

I know English knitting patterns differ from American knitting patterns, but what about Canadian? Do I need to make adjustments for these patterns? There is a lot of cute stuff on this site I'd like to make.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Lovely site. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

HautMoni said:


> I know English knitting patterns differ from American knitting patterns, but what about Canadian? Do I need to make adjustments for these patterns? There is a lot of cute stuff on this site I'd like to make.


There is no difference between American and Canadian patterns that I know of.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for this, some nice patterns :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Great site, some nice patterns. Thank you!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Viking-knits said:


> Thought someone could be interested in this.....
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/our_best_140_easy_and_free_knitting_patterns.php?gclid=CJaA9dCptbICFYYWMgodWhwAWQ


wow - thanks for that. i have saved it into my favourites to look at at my leisure. not only knitting. super recipes as well. i love any recipes that are different.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you Viking-knits. Very helpful. Have saved for future reference.


----------

